# Yellow River - question



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have fished out of Guest Lake Landing 2 or 3 times so don't know much at all about how to watch the river level for decent fishing. If some of you guys that fish the area as well as the lower river in hwy 87 and 89 areas could enlighten me on your experience I would appreciate it. I'm mostly a bream guy but do a little bass chunking and may be getting to cats. 

The only river gage I have found is at Milligan.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwisweb/graph?agency_cd=USGS&site_no=02368000&parm_cd=00065&period=7


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fish,

Of course I never bream or catfish. But, I have tried my hands at high levels there at Yellow dozens of times with little success. The exception was last Summer and the river was at flood stage when I caught my 8 lber. Since it's a long drive for you over there, I would just wait till the river gets right. Looking ahead at the river gauges, and Milligan is the one you should look at, it's gonna be middle next week...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

If you are going to be fishing around Guess or Log lakes on the river look for river levels around 3ft. in Milligan, and those areas will be fishable. The river is a mess right now.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

For the guess lake area look at the Shoal river readings also, it can be at 2 foot at Milligan and high on shoal and it will be completely unfishable near guess and riverside. Lower end past the cut from the bridge on 87 watch the tides. Good bream fishing around the lower end around Weaver and Skim lake.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Lower Yellow*

Thanks guys for your help. With the Milligan gauge showing such a sudden and sharp rise a PFF buddy in Crestview and I will probably go down to the ramp at end of 89 and just look around the lower end. Maybe the river won't be as impacted since it will take a little time for the rise to get down there. Such a nice day coming up tomorrow we just want to get out on the water. The Choctaw is way out of whack over here.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now I see why so many folks enjoy the Yellow River. What a great looking fishery. As expected the water was flooding the swamps so the trip today was more of an exploration than a fishing expedition. We did fish a little but didn't get a bite. Met up with a Milton transplant from my neck of the woods. He had 10 hand size bream and 1 goggle eye. 
Buddy and I launched at Browns and ran 12 miles upstream and back and a little around the mouth and connectors to the bay. We plan to go back in a few weeks after the water drops and after we finish up traveling to other distant spots.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was thinking about going today and fish the mouths of Yellow, Broadmouth and Weaver along the bay. Do you think the bay is too muddy to catch any redfish or trout?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We went down to the mouth area and some of the connectors. It's new to me so don't know the names. Yesterday there were about 6 or 7 rigs at Couey's and 3 at Browns. None of them were up on the river so must have went to the bay. The two boats we saw launched at hwy 87. From what we saw I guess its reasonable to assume something must be biting in the bay area. It's nice out there today so go and enjoy.


----------

